# «Ρεπορτάζ των χρημάτων» / «Χρηματορεπορτάζ»



## grtr

Καλημέρα!
Ποιο ταιριάζει περισσότερο ως ονομασία ενός (περίπου) (ανεπίσημου) "ινστιτούτου";
Στα αγγλικά θα ήταν ευκολο: απλά Money Report.

Σχετικώς με το μέγεθος του ουγγρικού δημόσιου χρέους πριν την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος διατίθεται μόνο μια μοναδική δημόσια διαθέσιμη πηγή δεδομένων, και συγκεκριμένως μπορεί να βρεθεί στη μελέτη του *«Ρεπορτάζ (των) χρημάτων» / «Χρηματορεπορτάζ»* η οποία δημοσιεύθηκε με τον τίτλο «Η γένεση του ουγγρικού δημόσιου χρέους».

Κατά τους συγγραφείς της μελετης του *«Ρεπορτάζ των χρημάτων» / «Χρηματορεπορτάζ»* όμως στο φούσκωμα του χρέους σε τέτοιο μεγάλο βαθμό δε διαδραματίζει το μεγαλύτερο ρόλο η υπερκατανάλωση αλλά το γεγονός ότι η κεντρική τράπεζα σχεδόν σε κάθε περίπτωση επέλεξε το χειρότερο δυνατό νόμισμα λήψης των δανείων από την άποψη _των νομισματικών ανατιμήσεων / των ανατιμήσεων των νομισμάτων_.

Ή θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο το "συνέντευξη" ή το "αναφορά";
*«Συνέντευξη χρημάτων» / «Χρηματοσυνέντευξη», «Αναφορά χρημάτων» / «Χρηματαναφορά»*
(Από άποψη της σημασίας όχι τόσο πολύ το "αναφορά")


----------



## Acestor

Καλημέρα

Θα πρότεινα:
... σε μελέτη του ινστιτούτου Pénzriport... Δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να μεταφράσεις τον τίτλο. Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα.
Το money report θα το απέδιδες με διάφορους τρόπους. Κανένα απ' αυτά που λες δεν συνηθίζεται.
Αν ήταν έκθεση, θα την έλεγες π.χ. «έκθεση / μελέτη χρηματικής κατάστασης». Αν έφτιαχνες τίτλο περιοδικού, θα μπορούσες να τον κάνεις «Οικονομία και χρήμα».


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ!
Έχεις δίκιο καλύτερα να το γράψω και στα ουγγαρέζικα, πρέπει όμως και να το μεταφράσω εστώ και σε παρένθεση.
Άλλωστε το όνομα δεν υπάρχει ούτε στα ουγγαρέζικα γι'αυτό και δε χρειάζεται να είναι κάτι συνηθησμένο αλλά μόνο κάτι κατανόητο.


----------



## Acestor

Ένα απλό «Μελέτη χρήματος» ίσως, τότε.


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ!
Είναι όμως πολύ συνηθησμένη λέξη.

Άλλωστε ούτε μπορεί να ονομαστεί μελέτη αφού γράφει μελέτες αυτό το ίδιο 

Ρεπορτάζ χρήματος; (Προτιμάς τον ενικό λοιπόν, )


----------



## Acestor

Ναι, προτιμώ τον ενικό.

Ρεπορτάζ για το χρήμα.


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ.
Αυτό με ικανοποιεί 
Με γενική θα ήταν λάθος; Ή γιατί έγραψες "για";


----------



## Acestor

Όχι. Και «ρεπορτάζ χρήματος», όπως λέμε «ρεπορτάζ αγοράς».


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ!


----------

